# Mac Diffulties (Window, hard disk problem)



## W-k-5 (Jul 31, 2008)

I just bought a macbook 15 pro last week, don't really know how to use it since its my first time using it. I am in a college studying game design which will greatly needs window xp, vista or 7 for game testing, game research(Plays lots of games to gain exp), etc. However the reason I bought mac is because it is the best machine out there that suits 3D software like Maya, adobe photoshop, etc. So I need both OS. 

Here comes the problems.......
After i installed window vista in my macbook pro, its is a success but in order to make it work perfectly I need a driver disc which I burned during the bootcamp process. After Window Vista installed, I put the disc inside and a message appears. saying the driver only works for window 7........... I was like...... huh? A window 7 is very expensive......... i don't really wish to buy it just for that.

After that i was very disappointed and...... Here's comes a bigger problem..... OMG! The 200 gb that originally supposed to be the space for vista are gone(I deleted vista by using disk utility)........ I also pulled up the bar to maximize back my mac from 250 to 500gb....... I have 500 gb but they don't allow me to use over 250 gb...... I don't really want to reformat....... to fix this, any other option? Also really hope that some one will post a window vista mac driver....... I really need one.....

I don't really know how to reformat in mac.......It will be great if you can teach me on that too but I really hope there's no reformat required.....


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Problem A, is this really a brand new MacBook Pro? If so, Boot Camp shouldn't of burned a disk for you, instead, all the Windows drivers you need, for XP, Vista, and 7 are on the OS X restore disk that came with your Mac. Once booted into Windows, you stick the OS X DVD in and Windows Autoplay will start the driver installer.
Problem B, you used Disk Utility to delete your Vista partition. When you want to remove Windows from your Mac, you must use Boot Camp. This is because Windows will not install on a Mac normally. Boot Camp does some special formatting to the disk to make it work, and unless you use Boot Camp to undo that formatting, you can't reclaim the disk space.
You should be able to run Boot Camp again and have it reclaim the 200Gb of the old Vista partition. Then reboot and use Boot Camp again to reinstall Vista, then use the OS X restore DVD to install the Vista drivers. If Boot Camp can't reclaim the disk space, you will need to reformat.


----------



## W-k-5 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reply , really appreciate it. I bought it last week at Istudio, its definitely brand new. I just reformatted the hard-disk and successfully recovered back to normal, I try to install vista again. However its still the same. After the installation....... I inserted the mac OSX installation DVD, when they going to install the drivers. A message appeared,

Boot Camp
Boot Camp requires that your computer is running Window 7.



Damn...... I need to hand up my assignment next way, only my vista can play the games.......


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Here is a link to the requirements. If your hardware and Windows version match what is listed on that page, you'll need to go to an Apple store and show them. I have never done it with Vista, only XP and 7, so I don't know what to say as it went just fine for me, unless the autoplay is starting the incorrect driver installer. Right click on the disk icon in Windows and select Explore Disk and see what folders and files are there.


----------

